# Lassale Black Face Gold Case '80s Ladies Watch Value??



## oldcarman

*I am trying to find some value for a watch I gave my wife in 1983 for our wedding. It is a simple rectangle 25mm x 14mm x 4mm. The case has a thin gold strip on each side. I don't think it's plated, as it would have worn off by now. The hands are gold, & there are no numbers or hash marks. The face has LASSALLE SEIKO at the top, & JAPAN-1230-0630 R on the bottom. The back has: BASE METAL, ST. STEEL BACK 1230-5489 with RO in a square, serial no. 450867. I think I paid $250-300 for it.

I would like to find out the original retail price, what the current value might be and any other explanation or description of it.
THANKS!
John*
:-s


----------



## Popoki Nui

Hi John,
1230 refers to the movement: Seiko cal 1230 quartz. 5489 is the case style. Base metal means the case is brass (jeweller's brass or another base metal), plated with a top coat of another metal. RGP is rolled gold plate. GF is gold filled. GP is gold plate. SGP= Seiko Gold Plate. If it doesn't say, it's probably simply low-carat gold plated. Seiko's plating tended to be rather good, and can last a long time with proper care.

No idea what the original price would have been (would have varied between locations, retailers, and countries), but your recollection sounds about right for a Lassale in the 80's. Today they seem to be selling at auction between $25 and $75. 
Most quartz (especially ladies' models) don't really hold their initial value; the "value" of your wife's watch will be mainly sentimental. 

Hope this helps a little.

~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

It's possible that the watch case is 14k - the Lassalle Seiko watches were a short-lived higher-end line from Seiko that came about after Seiko bought Lassalle (a Swiss manufacturer).

However, the melt value of the metal is likely to be more than the value of the watch as a whole. As noted, with very few exceptions, neither quartz watches nor ladies' watches hold their value in the collectors' market. If you're interested in insuring the watch, have a jeweler calculate the melt value and use that dollar figure.

I'll also second the comment that Seiko's gold plating is durable!

View attachment 992024


My mother gave me that little Seiko around 1980, and it's still in splendid condition.


----------



## Popoki Nui

coastcat said:


> It's possible that the watch case is 14k - the Lassalle Seiko watches were a short-lived higher-end line from Seiko that came about after Seiko bought Lassalle (a Swiss manufacturer).


 But he says it says "base metal" on the case back. It won't be gold if it's base metal.



oldcarman said:


> * The back has: BASE METAL, ST. STEEL BACK 1230-5489 with RO in a square, serial no. 450867. I think I paid $250-300 for it.
> *


----------



## coastcat

Popoki Nui said:


> But he says it says "base metal" on the case back. It won't be gold if it's base metal.


Good point. That estimated price seemed high (in 1983 dollars) for RGP or gold-fill quartz, but then again, the Lassalle name might have added to the price much like sticking a little polo player on a cotton shirt triples the price.

A jeweler can determine the case metal and monetary value. The OP can determine the sentimental value!


----------

